# Children's Lamp Plans Needed



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

I would like to make a table lamp for my one year old grandson that he may become a keepsake, but I cannot find much in the way of plans on line. I would like one with an active part like a cat who's tail pulls the chain for the light or like a pump with the handle that turns on the light. I remember those from my childhood.

Anyone know where I can find some ideas, pictures, or plans for a fun light? Thanks in advance for anyone that may be able to help.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Sounds like you don't really need any plans, Ron, you already have a great idea. Just find an animal picture you like or pictures of old hand pumps and go from there. Your concept has the making of a very clever project.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Ron ,you have the gears in Oliver's head turning who knows what might come out of that? LOL


HERB


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

OK, I am buying stock in ACME.

Ron, in the same way an animal tail can be used to pull the chain on a lamp socket an old fashioned pump handle...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

new challenge Oliver...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Ron needs it by dark thirty! :surprise:>


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> new challenge Oliver...


A good place to start looking for pattern ideas is here: Layered Animal Plans
Building in layers will give you a lot of options for making one of the parts move to turn the lamp on or off.

It's tempting, Stick, but I'm not biting yet. :no:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> It's tempting, Stick, but I'm not biting yet. :no:


but but but Oliver....
yur the master....


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks Oliver...the layered plans are a great place to start. I knew someone would give me an idea of where to start. I see several that could be modified to get me a lamp with a moving part.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

rweerstra said:


> I see several that could be modified to get me a lamp with a moving part.


Me too. I confess that I ordered a part today that maybe, sorta, could be used to help turn the light on and off. However, no commitment (ya' listening, Stick?) to actually doing anything with it. But ... it is a tempting project, isn't it? :yes4: 

For those new here, you should understand that Stick's last challenge led me to doing a lot of work. Okay, it was fun, it was time consuming, and I liked the result, but it was a lot of work.

Then again, Ron does really have a cool idea. Hmmmm .....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the whole up shot was that you taught many, including me, a few things on processes, technique and plan ''B'' problem solving...
most every one of your post do that......


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> (ya' listening, Stick?)
> .....


believe it or not.. I do that.. often...


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Sounds like w need a Rube Goldberg Contest, to make the most complicated lamp ever.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am afraid it might be no contest Mark. I am still tickled by this little gem from Oliver.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm thinking remote control! :surprise:>

You know, the kind you use for your car. Push the little button, the door locks (turns on the light/ turns off the light).

Amazon.com : Docooler® Car Remote Central Lock Locking Keyless Entry System with Remote Controllers : Vehicle Alarm Accessories : Car Electronics

Amazon.com : Universal Heavy Duty Power Door Lock Actuator Motor 2 wire w/ hardware 12V New : Automotive Electronic Security Products : Car Electronics


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That works great,I have one on my bed stand lamp.

BUT, I think he wants to make a heirloom for his grandson.

Herb


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Ron - these are some pics of a night light which I made for my granddaughter many years ago, and subsequently made a few more for friends - they feature interchangeable patterns scrollsawed in plywood, which simply slide into a groove on the front. Not quite inter-active, but might give you some ideas.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wildwood said:


> Ron - these are some pics of a night light which I made for my granddaughter many years ago, and subsequently made a few more for friends - they feature interchangeable patterns scrollsawed in plywood, which simply slide into a groove on the front. Not quite inter-active, but might give you some ideas.


oh I like those...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> oh I like those...


Me too. The changeable panel designs could change with a child's age. Nifty lamps.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good idea, gave me all sorts of visions for scenes. Thanks for posting that ,love your work, BTW.

Herb


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the positive comments - I can't take credit for the original idea, which I downloaded from somewhere or other many years ago. I subsequently re-created the plan in Sketchup, which I will gladly post up. Apart from the scrollsaw work, it is a simple routing exercise, as the 2 sides are profiled as one, and then cut in half - they have the groove for the replaceable panels, a groove for the fixed panel at the back, a groove for the wood backdrop, and a wide groove for panel storage inside. The lid simply lifts off.
It requires a very low wattage light.
Here is a top view of the basic profile for the sides, based on 20 mm thick wood (about3/4")
My lamps stood 200 mm high, 140 mm wide, and 120 mm deep.
I will gladly post my patterns (just bit-mapped)


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great lamp & scroll work.


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks all of you for your input and suggestions. I completed the lamp this week but unfortunately I didn't have time to incorporate the "tail lever" to turn on the lamp. It just uses the turn button on the fixture. It is fashioned after the plans from the suggested website, "Winfield Collection" and it was well received by the parents.

I have attached a pix of the critter but am disappointed I didn't have time to incorporate the lever as planned but I will save that for another day.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nicely done, Ron. Am I correct in thinking I see "wiggle eyes" instead of painted ones? That's a great touch that makes the lamp even more fun.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

very nicely done...


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

That looks very well done, Ron - a super lamp for a child!


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

Yup, google eyes. I tried painting them but they didn't have any life and wife had the eyes in her craft supplies.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Wildwood said:


> Thanks for the positive comments - I can't take credit for the original idea, which I downloaded from somewhere or other many years ago. I subsequently re-created the plan in Sketchup, which I will gladly post up. Apart from the scrollsaw work, it is a simple routing exercise, as the 2 sides are profiled as one, and then cut in half - they have the groove for the replaceable panels, a groove for the fixed panel at the back, a groove for the wood backdrop, and a wide groove for panel storage inside. The lid simply lifts off.
> It requires a very low wattage light.
> Here is a top view of the basic profile for the sides, based on 20 mm thick wood (about3/4")
> My lamps stood 200 mm high, 140 mm wide, and 120 mm deep.
> I will gladly post my patterns (just bit-mapped)


Hi, Rob.

I saw something like that at WOODSMITH magazine No.71, october 1990.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's very cool , good work Ron !


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

> Hi, Rob.
> 
> I saw something like that at WOODSMITH magazine No.71, october 1990.


Thanks Alexis - I'll try and find that one.


----------

